# Looking to do vinyl on nylon bags... Tips?



## True82 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello!

We are looking to put our roland to further use and place some graphics on nylon bags from American Apparel, as seen here:

Online Catalog - Wholesale Resources - American Apparel

We are currently looking at the Multicut Nylon from Jotopaper. Anyone have experience with this particular product?

We'd like to stick with Jotopaper as they are our main supplier that we use! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

I know that vinyl will stick to nylon, just have not used that material before

Do a test one


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I've not used this brand from Joto Paper, but I have used ThermoFlex Xtra (Specialty Graphics) and the Enduratex AllMark2 (Sign Warehouse) to do this on the nylon string backpacks for our cheer and football players. Worked great.


----------



## True82 (Jun 14, 2008)

allhamps said:


> I've not used this brand from Joto Paper, but I have used ThermoFlex Xtra (Specialty Graphics) and the Enduratex AllMark2 (Sign Warehouse) to do this on the nylon string backpacks for our cheer and football players. Worked great.


Do you purchase this online? If so, mind sharing a link?! thanks

edit: oops, you did mention who you purchase from!


----------

